# married 15 years and have fallin in love with best friend



## Dido (May 18, 2010)

help.. need advice ..i am knew to this so please bare with me.. i i have been married for 15 years have 4 beautiful children and have fallin in love with my best friend who is a women. My husband and i have had many bumps along the way but latley since i have started to work full time he has become very controlling, especially where money is concerned. He is the one who controls the money in our home, and we have always struggled. He spends money on stupid things while bills add up,but what started all of this or what made me realise i have had enough is, i started questioning him about my earnings, which he is able to log into and he was not happy with this so much in fact he packed his clothes made a scene infront of children who were very upset and hurt. He returned 2 nights later, he is now back at home , we are sleeping in separate rooms, he has apologised but i am over it... but also dont want to hurt him.
As for my best friend and soul mate she is everything i want in a friend lover and soul mate.I know that these are not excuses for having a affair, but what is done is done all i need to know is how do i tell him and more importantly our children, they sense and see tension and the older ones are starting to not like his way,s but i dont want this, for he is a good father, but as a husband in his eyes i belong at home, in the kitchen doing her duties, to me ...not living ..I feel like everything i do i have to ask like a child ask her father i am a 35 year old women who has to ask permission to have a life.. i feel like the strings are breaking.. please help i think i am more scared of the reaction of my children, knowing i love a women. confused


----------

